
The Community Plan – Transloadit - kvz
https://transloadit.com/blog/2020/07/community-plan/
======
kvz
Hi, founder here. Our SaaS Transloadit makes light work of handling uploading,
encoding, importing, converting, editing, filtering, recognizing, archiving,
resizing, rotating, exporting — and other file processing needs. It's a
versatile API for files, where multiple conversions can be chained together
using a simple declarative JSON language.

I wanted to share some exciting news here — we just introduced a brand new and
totally free Community Plan. It includes unlimited uploading importing,
uploading and exporting, 5GB of encoding traffic per month, and access to 50
different file conversion features. It's a bit of an experiment, but we
promise to never downgrade anybody who signs up for the Community Plan in its
current form. So sign up today, and that's free service for life.

In the 10 years that Transloadit has existed, there was never a plan like this
-- our previous free tier featured a flat 2GB encoding allowance that doesn't
renew. We hope that this helps a lot of hobbyists and small startups leverage
Transloadit's file processing power to build their products, and that putting
Transloadit into the hands of more users, will eventually convert a few heavy
users, but we'll see.

Happy hacking! Let us know what you think.

